# Great Frampton Manor House, South Wales



## Urbex_94 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a little walk from my house lies this beautiful derelict building, once owned by an old lady who passed away. My dad new the woman who lived here and visited the house on a few occasions while it was in use. Here is what is left of the the 'Great Frampton Manor'


Front View






Back View





Graffiti On Back Wall "The Night Reeper"





From within the abandoned Manor...







Please feel free to leave comments and ask questions. This is my photography and if you want to use it elsewhere simply just ask,


----------



## King Al (Feb 24, 2011)

I Looks like it was a very imposing building once, it’s a shame its fallen into such disrepair  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Urbex_94 (Feb 24, 2011)

King Al said:


> I Looks like it was a very imposing building once, it’s a shame its fallen into such disrepair  Thanks for sharing



It sure does, np, thanks for the comment :]


----------

